# Life feels like a game



## zigman (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone else get these weird thoughts about how life works after playing video games? I just feel scared when I get too used to video games that I develop some habits in real life like its some sort of game. When I think about life It’s like I’m locked on thinking It’s a game but when I realize It’s not I become really anxious.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sort of. Life isn't really like a video game for me most of the time. But I do feel like life is just some academic exercise. Like dating and friendships and jobs and shopping and everything is like something that I do because that's what humans are supposed to do, and if I do it well, someone will give me praise and perhaps a good grade.


----------



## Berangaria Martineau (Dec 14, 2018)

If I had played games for straight like 2-3 hrs, I do feel this ways and then I am depressed all day and I feel very low. So I have limited playing video games.


----------

